# Is This What Ya'll Mean by "Cold Smoking"?



## swamp puppy (Feb 24, 2011)

I had to wait awhile for the perfect conditions....but i am "cold smoking" some bacon today.   I hope i am doing it right....  ;)


----------



## swamp puppy (Feb 24, 2011)

It's hard to see with the shop door open, but that's my MES30 sitting outside the doorway.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2011)

The exact temps for a true cold smoke are different depending on who sights them. Around here we have pretty much said anything under 100 degrees is cold smoking. The thing I strife for when smoking bacon is to keep the temps low enough so as not to render any of the fat. If I can do it I like the smokehouse temps to be in the 60-70 degree range but in Fl that doesn't happen much


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2011)

Are you using a AMNS for smoke. I don't see any smoke coming out. Looks like perfect conditions for a cold smoke. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## swamp puppy (Feb 24, 2011)

actually, that was a joke.  it is "cold" out and i am smoking.  lol.   smoke wasn't coming out yet as i just got it fired up.  it's rolling along now though.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2011)

How long are you planning on smoking it for? Did you take the skin off or is it still on?


----------



## swamp puppy (Feb 24, 2011)

skin is on and i figured 2 hours was good.  any less and it might not be smoky enough (i like a good smoke flavor) and too much more than that and i was getting close to danger zone area since i am running about 115F.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2011)

The cure makes the "Danger Zone" not an issue that's why you cure it.

2 hours for bacon is not going to get you much smoke flavor can you get the smoker temp down any and let it go longer?

Skin off I usually do 8-10 hours and skin on 11-14 hours


----------



## straatshootr (Dec 5, 2011)

so "cold smoking" is smoking at about less than 100 degrees?  so it would only be for meats that were not too thick that need cooking more thoroughly?  i wondered how you keep the cheese from melting:)  so basically it's the same as regular, just keep the temp down?   cheese is on my bucket list.  salmon might be, but that sounds too difficult for any time soon.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 5, 2011)

straatshootr said:


> so "cold smoking" is smoking at about less than 100 degrees?  so it would only be for meats that were not too thick that need cooking more thoroughly?*Not really Hams are Big, Cured and Smoked*   i wondered how you keep the cheese from melting:)  so basically it's the same as regular, just keep the temp down? *NO!*   cheese is on my bucket list.  salmon might be, but that sounds too difficult for any time soon.


*Cheese is one thing but...Meat MUST be CURED with Cure#1 before you attempt to Cold Smoke!...JJ*


----------

